# Meatloaf



## darcy1959 (Jul 6, 2012)

What side dishes and dessert to serve with Italian meatloaf ?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2012)

Pretty much whatever you like.  The usual mashed potatoes would be fine.  A rice dish would also work.  How about buttered noodles?

A salad would provide a refreshing counterpoint to the meatloaf and hot side.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 7, 2012)

I would suggest maybe a baked potato with sour cream and a green vegetable.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 7, 2012)

Mashed potatoes and sweet green peas is what I have with meatloaf.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 8, 2012)

I would think an Italian meatloaf is just a giant, odd shaped meatball! Pasta and sauce as a side, garlic rolls, rapini (broccoli rab) and cannoli or gelato for desert. Expresso maybe. De Serrano or limoncello as a digestive.


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 8, 2012)

If an Italian meatloaf is as CraigC suggests, a giant meatball, I would go with some kind of pasta.  A regular American meatloaf wants mashed potatoes at our house.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 8, 2012)

Oldvine said:
			
		

> If an Italian meatloaf is as CraigC suggests, a giant meatball, I would go with some kind of pasta.  A regular American meatloaf wants mashed potatoes at our house.



+1


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 8, 2012)

darcy1959 said:


> What side dishes and dessert to serve with Italian meatloaf ?



IMO meatloaf goes best with potatoes. However, you've made Italian meatloaf, and I don't believe it should be served in the usual way a la American style meatloaf (with mashed potatoes or similar), because that doesn't support an Italian theme for the meal. The use of pasta seems logical but pasta does not appeal to me as an accompaniment to meatloaf. IMO meatloaf goes best with potatoes.

But what kind of potatoes? IMO the answer is of course Italian style potatoes. I Googled up some recipes and picked those that looked appealing to me. Not knowing what is in your Italian style meatloaf I'm assuming it has an Italian style tomato sauce. I would not want to have a tomato sauce meatloaf have its flavors duplicated in a potato side dish so I've ruled out tomato-y recipes and here's what's left:

Basic recipes:

Rachael Ray's Official Website - Italian-Style Skillet Potatoes
Italian Style Roasted Potatoes Recipe - Food.com - 46525

These two are a bit more complicated:

Roasted Sicilian Potatoes
Roasted Italian-style potatoes from Mike's Table

They all involve potatoes of course, and usually EVOO, Kosher salt,  garlic, rosemary, one or more cheeses (Parmesan, Romano), sometimes  other herbs (oregano, Italian parsley, thyme) and perhaps some pepper  flakes. Some include additional ingredients such as olives, raisins, bell pepper, spinach leaves, cherry tomatoes... (I don't think the tomatoes as a minor ingredient would compete with the tomato-y meatloaf, but could be left out).

So I haven't cooked any of these but they all look good whether served with Italian meatloaf or with some other main dish. In fact they looked good enough that I bookmarked some of them for trial at a later date.

So my advice is to accompany your Italian style meatloaf with a non-tomato Italian style roasted or skillet potato dish.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 8, 2012)

Sauteed escarole, potato or rice croquettes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 9, 2012)

My favorite way to have meatloaf is a leftover meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

With meatloaf we like to have chips and gravy


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 14, 2012)

Sauteed greens, a green salad with oil and vinegar and some sourdough garlic bread.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Of course, in Summer, lots of salad with meatloaf is lovely


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2012)

garlic and herb mashed spuds,roasted red peppers, and the green veggie of your choice that has been steamed, then dressed with evoo, and a splash of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tom...I like the sound of that!


----------



## darcy1959 (Jul 20, 2012)

what would you serve as a dessert with meatloaf?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

i'll have to ask my ma.

Meatloaf, Will Ferrell - YouTube


i would think something all american, like apple pie a la mode.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 21, 2012)

I think of meatloaf as comfort food, which to me means it is usually a heartier meal so I would probably serve a light dessert like fresh berries with freshly whipped cream or fruit with yogurt sauce. 

I often wonder why so many folks serve mashed potatoes with meatloaf.......there is no gravy!  I usually serve baked potato or fried potatoes with meatloaf.  (meatloaf really does go with potatoes, but I suppose Mac and cheese would work). Just a thought about the OP's "Italian meatloaf",  what about a risotto for a side dish?  Sort of keeps it in the Italian vein without adding tomatoes.  It would be a rich meal tho, so fruit for dessert I think.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 21, 2012)

BT,  apple pie was my first thought too! I abandoned it when I thought maybe  the meal would be too heavy, but what the heck! Why not?! "Great minds think alike"!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

apple pie with vanilla ice cream just seems to go with it. 

besides, my apple pie is as light and fruity as harry and bolas! 


your fruit and whipped cream is a great idea. that would go wityh either an american or italian meatloaf.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

buckytom said:


> besides, my apple pie is as light and fruity as harry and bolas!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 21, 2012)

*Summery Meatloaf Pairings*

 Buon Giorno, 

I would serve a Rucola, Radicchio Salad with shaved young Reggiano Parmesano and a drizzle of Modena Balsamic Vinegar with a drizzle of Evoo. 

Certainly, I would serve this meat dish with a good Rosé Lambrusco or Rosé Prosecco, both sparkling wines ... or a Piemonte Red Crianza, oak aged. However, since it is summer, I would go with the Rosé Sparkling Wine genre; or a Rosé Cava from Penedès, Catalonia or California.

Desserts:  I would go light here too ... Poached fresh seasonal ripe Peaches in White Wine or Poached Bosc ripe Pears in Red Wine; and / or :  Zabilogne - Marsala Egg Custard or a Citrus or tropical or berry fruit Sorbette homemade if possible ...

Have a lovely wkend,
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

marge, you've had meatloaf?

you know, it's just a big hamburger.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 21, 2012)

buckytom said:


> marge, you've had meatloaf?
> 
> you know, it's just a big hamburger.


i thought it was a rock singer.....like a bat out of hell i'll get me coat....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 21, 2012)

Harry and Tom, 

My older daughter Naia and The Vet Filippo like Meatloaf ... 

My Paternal Italian Grandmom Margherite used to prepare Meatloaf a thousand years ago, it seems.  

Have a lovely wkend.


----------

